# New baby- bedding question



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

So, today I purchased my first rat in years. I was at petco and saw this sweet little dumbo baby; white with a grey splotch on the right side of her head and a grey dot over her left eye. I literally fell for her right away as did my 3 1/2 year old son.

I bought her, very impulsively but with no regrets. She has turned out to be ridiculously sweet. She was nervous and Petco said they had just gotten her and her cagemates in and were beginning to socialize them and yet within an hour of getting her home, she was curled up on my lap, enjoying a nice back scratch.  

I have a 10 gallon fish tank which is where I am housing her, at least at the moment and I bought the basic supplies that she needs.

I know that ideally she should have a cage mate and I feel awful that I did not think about that before buying her. In the past I always had pairs, so im surprised I did not think about it until after the fact. (I truly hope to hear some stories of sucess in housing a rat alone as I already very attached to her but cannot provide a cagemate atm). 

In an attempt to keep my little bella cozy, I decided to place a blanket in her tank. I already have a small hide and a small, cozy bed, but I was worried she would get cold. I cut up a fleece baby blanket and placed a piece in the hide, but she pushed it out. I also placed one in her little bed to make it a bit more cozy and warm. 

I wanted to make sure that the blankets were safe. Will she use them to stay warm if needed? There is no way she can suffocate, is there?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Laura and Bella


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

Any thoughts? :-D


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use fleece in my cage and don't have problems. Fleece is an excellent choice as it doesn't have strings they can get caught in. I would definitely get her into something other than the tank as soon as possible. the amonia in there can cause deadly and expensive respiratory problems. I recently took care of a rat with this problem and it's horrible to see and hear. He was put down yesterday.Try looking on craigslist for an inexpensive cage. Even bird cages can be modified to work depending on their set up. the fleece should do her fine if that's what you decide to keep using. You might try litter training.


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I have regular carfresh style bedding in the tank and then a piece of fleece blanket in her hide and one in her bed. I did not know about the amonia issue. I had a friend who kept her female rat in a 10 gallon tank her whole life without an issue. 
If I am cleaning it once a week will it be a big deal? It has the vented top. 

Also, it seems that she poops in one corner mostly, I dunno if she pees in that corner as well. I was already planning to spot clean the poop daily. I could remove and replace some bedding in that corner daily if you think its is a good idea. 

How do you litter train?

***Just found this- what if I eventually added something like this to her 10 gallon tank? It would make the cage larger and I may be able to find it cheaper than the amazon price. I don't see anything on my local craigs list atm that is within my price range. http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Proof-Sm...1U/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1326906324&sr=8-15


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Horselo285 said:


> ***Just found this- what if I eventually added something like this to her 10 gallon tank? It would make the cage larger and I may be able to find it cheaper than the amazon price. I don't see anything on my local craigs list atm that is within my price range. http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Proof-Sm...1U/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1326906324&sr=8-15


The topper would definitely be a good alternative if it's absolutely all you can do.
Here is a good page with information on aquariums vs cages. Cages are also great because you can hang toys and hammocks in them and your rat can climb around like a little monkey to play.  It's great fun to watch. Being a rat from a pet store, she is more likely to be sick than a rat from a breeder with definite lineage, so cleaning the aquarium a minimum of once a week as well as spot cleaning throughout the week is very important. The extra ventilation the high rise would provide would be helpful.

Here's a great info page on litter training! It will make your cage sooo much easier to clean if she gets the hang of it.


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am going to get a better cage for her- I just need to figure out which one. I actually ended up going back to the petstore and getting her sister as people on this board and another board sad it would be detrimental to her health to live alone. I called the petstore and said I was coming for her sister (a pretty little champagne colored dumbo baby) and they had her already for me. 

I just got her hom though and she doesnt seem in as good condition as her sister. Her coat is rougher (I didnt notice it until I sat down with her at home) and she seems to be sniffling a bit. I hope she is not sick! How would I tell if there was an issue or if the stress from the trip home is just making her a bit out of sorts?

I did not notice any issue yesterday at the petstore, but I was concentrating more on Bella who I was already falling for. lol

Anywayz, I am going to go look into a larger affordable cage.

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Horselo285 said:


> I am going to get a better cage for her- I just need to figure out which one. I actually ended up going back to the petstore and getting her sister as people on this board and another board sad it would be detrimental to her health to live alone. I called the petstore and said I was coming for her sister (a pretty little champagne colored dumbo baby) and they had her already for me.
> 
> I just got her hom though and she doesnt seem in as good condition as her sister. Her coat is rougher (I didnt notice it until I sat down with her at home) and she seems to be sniffling a bit. I hope she is not sick! How would I tell if there was an issue or if the stress from the trip home is just making her a bit out of sorts?
> 
> ...


Yaaay, congrats! They will be much happier together.
Definitely get the bigger cage now though, because a 10 gallon tank is awfully small for two rats.

As for the sniffling, rats often have the sneezies for a day or two after they come home while they adjust to the new smells. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! I am keeping a close eye on her. She is clearly nervous in her new environment but is happy to see her sister. She is a sweetie like her sister but is much more nervous and tenses up easily.

Ive spent every free moment today looking into rat cages. I am desperately trying to find an affordable cage that will be comfortable for my girls.

I used to have a large cage that would have worked perfectly but I gave it away a few years ago....aah

I hope I find something tonight that will work and I can afford. :-/


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a horrid thought, because pet store employees are notoriously bad at sexing rats: bucks have a noticeably rougher coat than does, so are you sure they didn't give you Bella's brother instead of her sister? It would be a good idea to compare their naughty bits to make sure they are identical, or there will be lots of cute, pink complications in about three weeks.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new additions! I've found craigslist is great for used cages. I've found really big cages in my area (worth $100+ new) for $20. If you do go that route, just be sure to really clean the cage to remove the scent of any previous inhabitants. I'm sure you'll find something, just wanted to throw that idea out there!


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

BigBen said:


> Just a horrid thought, because pet store employees are notoriously bad at sexing rats: bucks have a noticeably rougher coat than does, so are you sure they didn't give you Bella's brother instead of her sister? It would be a good idea to compare their naughty bits to make sure they are identical, or there will be lots of cute, pink complications in about three weeks.


Oh gosh! I sure hope not! They told me they only take female rats from the breeders. I just tried to sex her, but she does not really trust me yet and although she is coming around, she got very nervous when I lifted her to check. I did not see any testicals or at least not noiceable ones, but it was really a quick glance.

I'll try again..hopefully ill get a better look


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

Tibbs87 said:


> Congrats on the new additions! I've found craigslist is great for used cages. I've found really big cages in my area (worth $100+ new) for $20. If you do go that route, just be sure to really clean the cage to remove the scent of any previous inhabitants. I'm sure you'll find something, just wanted to throw that idea out there!


Thanks for the idea!!! I am definitely keeping an eye on there!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Horselo285 said:


> . . . I just tried to sex her, but she does not really trust me yet and although she is coming around, she got very nervous when I lifted her to check. I did not see any testicles or at least not noticeable ones, . . .


Here's hoping she's a girl and my fears are unfounded!

Forgot to mention another tipoff to the sex: only females have nipples. (Bucks have mammary tissue, as well, but only does have visible nipples.) And if you pull her up so she's standing (_i.e., _with feet supported), she might give you a better look at her belly. A couple of my kids don't like being flipped over, but will put up with being examined in that position. Also, if you rub your finger gently in the area of the urethra, you will feel something underneath the skin if it is a buck, but nothing but smooth muscle if a doe.


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

BigBen said:


> Here's hoping she's a girl and my fears are unfounded!
> 
> Forgot to mention another tipoff to the sex: only females have nipples. (Bucks have mammary tissue, as well, but only does have visible nipples.) And if you pull her up so she's standing (_i.e., _with feet supported), she might give you a better look at her belly. A couple of my kids don't like being flipped over, but will put up with being examined in that position. Also, if you rub your finger gently in the area of the urethra, you will feel something underneath the skin if it is a buck, but nothing but smooth muscle if a doe.


I really pretty sure the second baby is sick. She is not very active, her coat is so rough and she has continued sneezing on and off. Yesterday, she stayed in a corner for an hour straight, even while I took Bella out and played with her. When I put her back, the new baby girl did not even acknowledge her. She also had a couple of green poops last night, including a watery one while I was holding her. 

I am concerned and considering bringing her back to the pet store to get checked out as she is still under warranty. I don't want to give her back- but it says in the contract that they will provide medical care if she is sick within 15 days of purchase and than I can have her back.

I figured I would give it till tomorrow and then decide what to do. Any tips on deciding if she is sick or just stressed would be appreciated!


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm thinking she's still very scared
I got my newest addition about a week ago and she was like that, still is a lot more still than the others but she's gotten more and more active over the past few days

However, if she is sneezing a good bit or showing other signs of illness, you should take her to the vet(or have the pet store use their vet) as soon as possible
I hope she's just scared and getting used to her new home!


----------



## Horselo285 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you are right!!! I just moved them into their new cage. I had orginally had them in a fish tank as I did not realize how bad it was at first. I have been actively searching for a cage and today, I found one at petsmart for $50ish, According to the rat calculators, it will hold up to three rats.  I set it up and put the girls in. 

Bella was her normal, excited and happy self. Running around and exploring everything! The other baby girl (who I have yet to name) was running around at first a bit and then got scared by a sudden noise and retreated into the hide. I saw their quietly and after a while she slowly came out. She was clearly nervous and timidly began to explore. 

At the pet shop, they told me her and Bella were sisters, but at this point, I am pretty sure they were just cagemates who came in at the same time. I am guessing that Bella came from a breeder who kept her in a proper cage and socialized her while my un-named baby girl clearly did not have these advantages,

When she finally came out, she sniffed around nervously, running occasionally to the hide and then coming back out. She sniffed the bars and backed up as if she had never seen bars on a cage. Then she sniffed the ramp to get up to the second floor and ran away. She came back, tentativly put a paw on the ramp and retreated back to the hide. After a while, she attempted to cimb to the second level. It was honestly the most akward I have ever seen a rat look, she barely made it up. She raced back down to her hide a few times before attempting to go to the third level. 

After a while of this, she finally tried to climb on the bars, something which was once again very awkward. When I finally walked away, she still had not attempted the hammock. lol

I feel much better now that my new baby girl has shown that she wants to explore and even play. I will keep a close eye on her to make sure nothing is physcally wrong, but at this point im pretty sure she is just scared, shy and timid.

Now I just have to cross my fingers that this cage holds up to Bella's non stop energy and leaping around. I have a feeling that you get what you pay for....and I better keep and eye on craigslist for any really good deals. So far this cage is fine-- I just dont know if it will last forever. lol

I will post some pictures in a while!!!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm so glad that things are looking up!  Now we have to find a name for your shy girl. How about Miranda, after Prospero's daughter who discovers a whole new world by the end of the play?


----------

